# Picked up a pony today!



## GlacierRidge (Nov 21, 2007)

I only have one mini horse, 2 mini donkeys.... well, a "mini" came up available that I liked.... he's a grulla gelding...just for a pet and maybe driving ???

He is a grade......and I'd say pony, as he's about 40" now, and will be 2 in April. He's sure a cute little guy!

Anyway....just wanted to introduce him.... I don't know what we'll call him yet....will be a wait and see. But he's settling in just fine!

Angie

The new pony's page!


----------



## SweetOpal (Nov 22, 2007)

Congrats!! Lets see som pics!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 22, 2007)

Congratulations




What a sweet face,nice looking enjoy.


----------



## GlacierRidge (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's some pics from this morning





















And here are two pics from August, before he got all wooly!


----------



## Lewella (Nov 22, 2007)

What a cutie and I love his color!

Lewella


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 22, 2007)

He's a real cutie. Would love to see him when he's 'all growed up'!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 22, 2007)

CONGRATS on a little cutie. WOW--you really got the snow already, was that from the strom that hit part of Wisc. yesterday. We still dont have anything up here in the northwoods...and I love it, hardly any hunters around this week. Corinne


----------



## crponies (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats! He is cute and grullo is such a neat color. I hope he makes a fantastic driving pony for you.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Nov 23, 2007)

CONGRATS!









He is very handsome, Love his color too


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 23, 2007)

ahhh he's got such a sweet face! Congrats!


----------



## GlacierRidge (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks! He's such a sweet heart.... and I'm glad to have had the opportunity to get him! He's fitting in well here, such a good boy, and quite mellow! Think he'll be really nice in front of a cart someday!

Haven't thought of a name yet.... hubby said Smokey or Dusty.... but just not sure! We'll have to come up with something, can't just call him "Hi, Guy!"

Yeah....lovely snow! The road conditions were NOT good Wednesday night.... took my son to a class that evening, and could hardly see, it was like a white out! A friend drove to Milwaukee, and she said the roads were difficult...and said she was going 30 down the interstate....

Angie


----------



## Celeste (Nov 26, 2007)

Awww, he is just gorgeous, if not for the different colour he reminds me of my own shetland, Cherub, same face, same build. There is such a dramatic difference from a 'winter' pony to a 'summer' pony, his head looks kinda coarse when he's in full coat and yet he has such a beautiful head once he is clipped or has shed most of that wool, lol.


----------

